# Greetings, Brothers, from Apollo Pennsylvania



## CT2017 (Oct 7, 2017)

Home lodge is Apollo #437. 
I was raised Sept 20, 2017.  

I"m a husband, father of 3 and newly raised.  In doing some poking around online though various resources on the Craft I came across this website, which seems to be a wealth of information and experience.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 7, 2017)

CT2017 said:


> Home lodge is Apollo #437.
> I was raised Sept 20, 2017.
> 
> I"m a husband, father of 3 and newly raised.  In doing some poking around online though various resources on the Craft I came across this website, which seems to be a wealth of information and experience.



Welcome, Brother. Congrats on being raised. Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## GJB (Oct 7, 2017)

CT2017 said:


> Home lodge is Apollo #437.
> I was raised Sept 20, 2017.
> 
> I"m a husband, father of 3 and newly raised.  In doing some poking around online though various resources on the Craft I came across this website, which seems to be a wealth of information and experience.


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your ascension. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 7, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 7, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome Brother. If it is information that you seek you will receive plenty here.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 9, 2017)

congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 9, 2017)

Welcome Brother and greetings from South Eastern, PA!


----------



## hwood (Oct 10, 2017)

Welcome Brother from coopersburg, PA Saucon Lodge 469 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## tldubb (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## LK600 (Oct 11, 2017)

While I know the Burgh very well, I've never ventured that far east.  Miss it up there!  Anyway, welcome brother!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome from Australia  My constant companion in lodge is a small square and compass given to my by a friend and brother from PA whoI met on the web. He's from Kite and Key Lodge. I can never see the  word "Pennsylvania" without thinking of him ...



Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

